# Petros Night Bite 2.0



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Well I hit up Petros last night again. Got to the lake at about midnight and fished till 3am. I launched at the south end without issue. I was going to try corn for the carp bite, but I ended buying creamed corn by accident. I decided to throw some rooster tails, ended up taking home three trout. It's great having access to where people can't fish on that north end of the lake. I also trolled for a little awhile, had something nice on but lost it at the boat. Didnt see anyone out there all night. It's nice not having to deal with the weekend boat traffic. Thinking next time ill pull some meat for some cats. Word to wise, if you're going to launch, the ledge is a doozy but there are some spots on the south end to back down a trailer.

Eyez


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought Petros was carry on boats only. How'd you get a trailer down there? Through the grass?


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> I thought Petros was carry on boats only. How'd you get a trailer down there? Through the grass?


Not sure about the rules of the lake but I dont see any signs posted down there. I would imagine you can have a boat out there, why not? I drove through the grass to get down to the lake. If you launch on the south end there is part where the ledge isn't too steep and I can back my trailer down pretty easy. The south end is also pretty shallow so I dont use my gas motor until I get about 30 yards north. Its great having the lake to myself out there. I have some diving equipment, I might take that out there with me sometime this summer and see whats in this lake. Anyone know if theres any walleye in Petros?


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have never heard of petros. Where is that?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Jae7675 said:


> I have never heard of petros. Where is that?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Its located in Perry Township which is south of Canton. Real nice lake if you got a boat.


----------



## dofj (Aug 6, 2010)

NO boats on Petros ever


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

dofj said:


> NO boats on Petros ever[/QUOTE
> 
> I've been out twice with no issue. I haven't seen any signage and there is no other way to fish that north shore but by boat. Seems like they would allow boats there or maybe they should put buoys out for no wake or a speed zone?


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

Petros lake, no boats. straight from the odnr. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/...ishing prospects/d3 prospects/PETROS LAKE.pdf


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

all of the sudden this music just popped in my head "dum dum dum duuuuummmmm"


----------



## Seabolt84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Its such a tiny lake I don't see how it could even be worth going out on a boat lol.


----------



## chuckmaninohio (May 28, 2013)

Ready to edit your thread here AllEyesOnMe? Too funny. At least you got a few in the boat.


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

Park rangers will ruin our day. No boats ever allowed at Petros.....signs are posted


----------



## exide9922 (Aug 9, 2010)

yeah i dont get why you would ever want to first put a boat on petros, then troll it, or worry about wake. i can walk from one end of it to the other in 5 minutes LOL. i was actually not sure if this whole petros thread thing was a joke, but i think he's being serious.


----------



## Mduell (Feb 1, 2012)

SCPD 41.0 Boat Motors/Horsepower Restrictions and Prohibitions
(a) No person shall operate a vessel on bodies of water or waterways that are controlled, leased, or
owned by the Park that violate horsepower restrictions. Specific horsepower restrictions within the district are:
Ten (10) Horsepower Boat Motors or Less (1) Sippo Lake
(2) Walborn Reservoir
Electric Motor Only
(3) Deercreek Reservoir
Motors Prohibited (Carry-in Vessels Only)
(4) Petros Lake
(5) Ohio Erie Canal
(6) All other non-specified park district waterways and ponds


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I remember the Meander post earlier this year... may as well try getting the boat in Rockwell while you are at it, some good fish in there, just launch from the causeway


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Mduell said:


> SCPD 41.0 Boat Motors/Horsepower Restrictions and Prohibitions
> (a) No person shall operate a vessel on bodies of water or waterways that are controlled, leased, or
> owned by the Park that violate horsepower restrictions. Specific horsepower restrictions within the district are:
> Ten (10) Horsepower Boat Motors or Less (1) Sippo Lake
> ...


I'm too old to get in a row boat, my boat only has a 25hp motor. The lake seemed to handle the wake just fine. I don't understand the problem especially if I go out at night when no one is around. There's no signage on that south end where I launch and until I see something I'm going to continue I guess. Can't beat the trout trolling on that lake, where else can you do that besides Erie.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jae7675 (Jun 14, 2012)

keep in mind too that fishing ends at 10pm there.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Jae7675 said:


> keep in mind too that fishing ends at 10pm there.


There is no gate on the south end so I think you can still fish past 10. I've been out on the boat past 2am.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone ever try trolling with doughballs? I was thinking about taking some of my wifes panty hose and stuffing it full of bread. Hook it a few times and put it on a bottom bouncer. I think this would work great for the active carp at petros. Think i might give it a try this weekend.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> Anyone ever try trolling with doughballs? I was thinking about taking some of my wifes panty hose and stuffing it full of bread. Hook it a few times and put it on a bottom bouncer. I think this would work great for the active carp at petros. Think i might give it a try this weekend.


That might get you arrested quicker than launching your motorboat at the lake they see you toting what looks to be womans legs and throwing them overboard! Lol!

http://www.starkparks.com/park.asp?park=2&view=1


> Parking areas close at 10 p.m.


Another one of those discussions you never thought you'd see.. Trolling Petros Lake... Unless you lived right next to it, so many better ways to spend your fishing hours! Seen any of the latest reports from the Tusc?


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> That might get you arrested quicker than launching your motorboat at the lake they see you toting what looks to be womans legs and throwing them overboard! Lol!
> 
> http://www.starkparks.com/park.asp?park=2&view=1
> 
> ...


I live a stones throw away from Petros and its so convenient. Honestly when I was trolling that north shoreline I was marking fish all over. Had to be trout carp or rock bass. In my honest opinion, the lake is a diamond in the rough if you have a boat.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FlashMan2702 (Jun 2, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye,
Where are the Tusc reports? Posted s thread the other day asking about it and as far as I know I didn't get a response... which probably means its going good lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Hit petros from shore a little bit ago. I was throwing a custom alabama rig i made that has 3 rooster tails on it. Caught 1 warmouth, 2 rockbass, 1 perch, 1 bluegill, 1 largemouth, 1 trout, 1 catfish, 1 carp, 1 shiner, and 1 log. Had a petros park grand slam. Do you think if i contacted odnr they would give me a grand slam pin for all my catches?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Ignorance of the law is no excuse of not knowing the rules. If there is not a boat ramp then boats are not allowed to launch. If there is a sign at some point, maybe around the parking lot, of open hours then one does not have to be posted every 50 feet or so. Along with the no boat info in another post I found this on Stark Parks web site for Petros
Hours for Fishing:
Petros Lake Park: 
Sun - Thurs: 7:00 a.m. - 10:00 p.m.
Fri & Sat: 7:00 a.m. - 10:00 p.m. 

You keep on doing what you say your doing and in fact you will have ALLEyezOnYou


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Header said:


> Ignorance of the law is no excuse of not knowing the rules. If there is not a boat ramp then boats are not allowed to launch. If there is a sign at some point, maybe around the parking lot, of open hours then one does not have to be posted every 50 feet or so. Along with the no boat info in another post I found this on Stark Parks web site for Petros
> Hours for Fishing:
> Petros Lake Park:
> Sun - Thurs: 7:00 a.m. - 10:00 p.m.
> ...


I've launched at Berlin lake back in the back waters on that dirt ramp. I wouldn't call that a boat ramp but a lot of people use it. Petros is the same way but I guess I'm the only one using the grass ramp. I'm a law abiding citizen sir and I will continue to launch there. Again I'm too damn old to be carrying a boat down there, I got a trailer so I'm going to use it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> I'm a law abiding citizen sir and I will continue to launch there.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Obviously not.... i thought with old age came wisdom. Everybody on here has probably trespassed a time or two to go fishing. I did and got busted when i was 15... and learned a lesson.
The REASON you have the whole lake to yourself is because OTHERS are law abiding citizens... not you.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I too am surprised you didn't get caught. honestly, I think you should stick to the shore and not bother with taking another risk. remember, that's a lot of money gone if you get caught!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> Obviously not.... i thought with old age came wisdom. Everybody on here has probably trespassed a time or two to go fishing. I did and got busted when i was 15... and learned a lesson.
> The REASON you have the whole lake to yourself is because OTHERS are law abiding citizens... not you.


That's right and the only reason the grass and lake ain't all tore up is because he's the only one doing it. All eyes, think about that place if everyone had the same attitude as you do and start launching their boats anywhere they please? What a freaking zoo that would be eh? I guess if there was anything worth catching in there to begin with... I think he's trolling us, not the lake. He's obviously seeking attention with a handle like that.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> Hit petros from shore a little bit ago. I was throwing a custom alabama rig i made that has 3 rooster tails on it. Caught 1 warmouth, 2 rockbass, 1 perch, 1 bluegill, 1 largemouth, 1 trout, 1 catfish, 1 carp, 1 shiner, and 1 log. Had a petros park grand slam. Do you think if i contacted odnr they would give me a grand slam pin for all my catches?


No such thing as a grand slam. The system is called Fish Ohio and Master Angler and its not just based on species but also size. I can almost guarantee you that won't happen on Petros.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Just wait until someone tries it with a 2wd or when the grass is wet and gets stuck down there.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Perch-N-Quackers said:


> Just wait until someone tries it with a 2wd or when the grass is wet and gets stuck down there.


I might need to put my '93 s10 in 4wd next time after I slam some trout trolling that north shore and casting dans le north bay. Seriously guys its a good trolling lake. A lot jealously going around here today, hhhmmm seems to me I'm the only one slamming them at Petros. It's ok, haters going hate son! Anyone of y'all runnin yo mouf want to have a competition down there, I'm game.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey, i've never been to Petro and never will be. But I just wanted to give you a heads up that not just the 10 people who have posted on this thread read this website. Look at the members and non-members who have been on OGF in the past 24 hours. Usually its in the 10s of thousands. More than likely you are tipping someone off who has the authority to walk over to Petro and write you a hefty ticket as you dock your boat at 12am and pull your truck up. Like I said, I have no vested interest in this, but saw the thread and was curious. But the law is the law, and I would take some of the other guys' advice and begin abiding by it if I were you.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

LOL!

You are trollin harder on here than on Petros for sure! Caught a whole bunch of angler fishes on Lake OGF.

High five AllEyezOnMe!


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> I might need to put my '93 s10 in 4wd next time after I slam some trout trolling that north shore and casting dans le north bay. Seriously guys its a good trolling lake. A lot jealously going around here today, hhhmmm seems to me I'm the only one slamming them at Petros. It's ok, haters going hate son! Anyone of y'all runnin yo mouf want to have a competition down there, I'm game.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I know a guy who's friends with a stark ranger, ill let them know you want to have a competition with someone down there, ill tell them to look for the Shi77y s-10

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

AllEyezOnMe said:


> I might need to put my '93 s10 in 4wd next time after I slam some trout trolling that north shore and casting dans le north bay. Seriously guys its a good trolling lake. A lot jealously going around here today, hhhmmm seems to me I'm the only one slamming them at Petros. It's ok, haters going hate son! Anyone of y'all runnin yo mouf want to have a competition down there, I'm game.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Haha, you have to be facetious with some of these comments. There's no way you're serious with all of this "swag" you're throwing out there.

***Conspiracy Theory!!*** Maybe he's trying to tip off others for someone else who he see's breaking the law.


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Haha, you have to be facetious with some of these comments. There's no way you're serious with all of this "swag" you're throwing out there.
> 
> ***Conspiracy Theory!!*** Maybe he's trying to tip off others for someone else who he see's breaking the law.


I agree

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

I agree that its a hoax. But if it is true this is why so many places are off limits to us for fishing is because of people with this kind of attitude. Oh this 10 feet of shore has no sign think i will throw my 20 footer in and troll that 50 foot pond. LOL
Everyone makes a mistake once but it is not a mistake if you refuse to follow/know the rules of the body of water you are using, wile your at it because it has no sign for a fishing license why buy one right? He can keep all the 4" fish he wants as long as its just that lake leave the rest of the lakes to us real sportsmen.

Rant finished thank you!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

My buddy lives in North Canton and he told me he took his son tubing last weekend at petros. He has a 14ft with a 40 hp mercury. People just looked at him funny but he kept tubing. What all the fuss? you guys must be jealous!


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

Ok. Honestly this has gone too far. I grew up a mere 5 minutes from this lake. AllEyes, I will guarantee you if you keep this up, you sir will be in deep doo-doo. I can't believe after even someone posted the rules straight up for you and the hours you still continue. Well ironically, I know several Perry pice officers there who now know they have something to look out for. So if you are foolish again, it may be your biggest mistake


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I feel duped... after re-reading a few times, this has to be a joke. I got had on April 1st last year too I'm done with the feedings


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Man, this thread is getting good. I checked out Petros on google maps-haha, thats funny! :T on it would be laughable to say the least. Everyone keep your eye out for the bassmaster classic coming up here in August on Petros and the annual July powerboat race over the 4th!


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

AverageJoe82 said:


> Ok. Honestly this has gone too far. I grew up a mere 5 minutes from this lake. AllEyes, I will guarantee you if you keep this up, you sir will be in deep doo-doo. I can't believe after even someone posted the rules straight up for you and the hours you still continue. Well ironically, I know several Perry pice officers there who now know they have something to look out for. So if you are foolish again, it may be your biggest mistake
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


what is a pice officer?


----------



## chrism1367 (Aug 11, 2012)

We've been had! Good troll though had some ppl riled up including myself 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

alleyezonme said:


> huhh baggy huhhhhh:f


yes hmmmmmmm saggin hmmmmmm


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Guys, seriously, my buddy caught a 45" muskie there on a crappie he hooked at night on a pc. of chicken liver while fishing for catfish!!!!


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

crestliner TS said:


> Guys, seriously, my buddy caught a 45" muskie there on a crappie he hooked at night on a pc. of chicken liver while fishing for catfish!!!!


Im telling ya the lake is a gold mine for big fish. I've seen some Muskies porpoising in the evenings down there. I landed a 26 in eye jigging a VIB-E in February of this year. I wanted to keep it a secret before the Amish heard anything, but I think my secret is out, seen a horse and buggy leave Aldi's and pulled into the Petros parking lot. :S


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

LMAO, Those Amish dont mess around!


----------



## RamAir34 (Apr 29, 2013)

this post has seriously cracked me up..no way its true that some stupid ass jack f__k would even consider puttin a boat in at petros..i woundnt even consider it a lake more like a over grown pond but it has been comical to read


----------



## Seabolt84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sadly regardless of this troll, I've actually seen people put a boat in there. That's part of the reason this sounded semi believable at least at first.


----------

